# swainsons lorikeets



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

hi all,new addition to my collection some rainbow/swainsons lorikeets.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I got bourkes and conures...would love some of them...let me know if you get spares.


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

will do.what conures do you keep? ..tim


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Green Cheeks...


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

i love conures,the mutations in green cheeks is smashing,i used to keep some,im thinking of getting some hoffmanni conures,i used to keep white eared and crimson bellied,roseifron and rose crowned. all the best ..tim


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I've only ever known them as Rainbow Lorikeets but I see from my bird book that they're one and the same. They're gorgeous birds but a tree full of them fighting and squabbling outside your bedroom window at 5.00 am is not always the best way to start the day.


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

lol i know thats what my friend says he is auzzie and cant stand birds.


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Breathes there a man with soul so dead?


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow they are lovely. Can I ask what species of bird is on you in your avatar as I can't make them out... My eyesight is going!!


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

mydog said:


> hi all,new addition to my collection some rainbow/swainsons lorikeets.


one thing i wish to make you do is please make the space bigger and provide your birds a natural and open surroundings wherever in your home along with more cleanliness as they are not looking in good condition at all .... sorry to say


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Lovely birds. I have a black capped lory 

I would agree that their environment could be improved. It looks to be a bit dark and its very important that they have access to daylight. If that isn't possible then you should get a UV light for them  I wouldn't agree that they don't look in good condition, they look healthy enough to me, but I do think improvements need to be made for them to stay in good condition.

I see that you are feeding them fruit, but what nectar food do you have them on? As that is of course a very important part of their diet.



Ponky42 said:


> I've only ever known them as Rainbow Lorikeets but I see from my bird book that they're one and the same. They're gorgeous birds but a tree full of them fighting and squabbling outside your bedroom window at 5.00 am is not always the best way to start the day.


There's two species of rainbows, the swainsons and the green naped. My first lorikeet was a rescued green naped


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

they are baby alexandrines that I hand reared.


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

hi Daniel,if you click on the pics you will see that the pics where took around 10.45pm so the flash on the camera was on there night light was dimming hence the dark environment and you can only see the fruit as they were not on there bowl of necter so I suggest you should think before you post,have facts and proof before trying to judge people,cheers tim


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

mydog said:


> hi Daniel,if you click on the pics you will see that the pics where took around 10.45pm so the flash on the camera was on there night light was dimming hence the dark environment and you can only see the fruit as they were not on there bowl of necter so I suggest you should think before you post,have facts and proof before trying to judge people,cheers tim


hi jess2308, as quote ,cheers tim


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

mydog said:


> hi jess2308, as quote ,cheers tim


I think they look just fine so I wouldn't worry too much.

What nectar food do you have them on? I feed mine the birdcare company nectar food. Most breeders I know either use that or a homemade food, there are some rubbish nectar foods out there so you have to be careful. I tried making it myself briefly but it was too much hassle with just the one lory 

How old are your pair? Will you be hoping for chicks from them this year? I've been looking at getting another rainbow but they are all breeding birds for sale, its difficult to get one that's used to a bit of handling!!


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

hi jess,they are around 3 yrs and breeding pair hope they go down soon ,seen them mating and I will h/r young,i use cede necter they like it,plus plenty of fruit and veg also some millet spray,what is a good necter?if they didn't like what you give them they would not eat it,like you to much hassle to do your own,they are happy energetic and there favourite fruit is grapes any type.....tim


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

They used to feed Rainbow and Scaly Breasted Lorikeets (maybe still do) at Currumbin Sanctuary on the Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia with what looked like a mixture of bread, milk and honey. There would be hundreds of them and they would be all over you. The noise was deafening.


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

I bet lol,my good friend lives on the cold coast and the mornings are loud with the noise of the different parrots,he says you don't need an alarm clock.


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Coincidentally, we drove to the Gold Coast yesterday afternoon and, at one spot on the way down, there were at least 50 Corellas perched on the overhead wires. They also know how to make a noise.


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

your so lucky to have all them wonderfull birds ,they cull cockatoos over there don't they?they banned exporting them now which is a shame I cant understand that they choose to kill them instead they could make good money exporting them,the farmers should catch them and do so and every one would be happy.so get chatting to your local m.p. lol.


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think a farmer has to have a permit to shoot birds which are decimating his crops, which they do, unfortunately. To the birds it's an absolute smorgasbord.
We used to grow Lychees and they attracted the lorikeets by the hundred. We tried netting the individual trees but the birds still cam. Their legs were getting caught up in the nets and it was a hell of a job getting them out. We could have got a permit to shot them but there was no way we would ever do that. The only solution was to erect a net over the whole orchard.


----------

